# Illusione event Tacoma, Washington.



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Tommorow, Saturday the 28th the Thunderbird will be hosting the Illusione event.

http://thunderbirdtrading.com/web/cigar-event_info.htm

At past events I found that no one was even close to their prices.

I should be there about noon and will most likely sit outside since the weather will be so nice.

Hope to see you there.
Ken


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

No one wants to Herf?


----------



## Darrell (Aug 12, 2007)

I'm there in spirit, Ken. :tu


----------



## jquirit (May 14, 2007)

Aw damn. The one weekend I'll be busy and there's a (remotely close) llusione event. I'll smoke one for the Seattle crew here in Portland.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

Bump.

I'm heading out in a few minutes and will try to get an outside table.

Hope to some of you guys and gals there.

Have a great day.
Ken


----------



## rick226 (Jun 25, 2008)

Zoomschwortz said:


> Bump.
> 
> I'm heading out in a few minutes and will try to get an outside table.
> 
> ...


 I was a no show for this one.Went to the gun show,will be at next one.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

It was a great event, but, I bought tooooooo much.

I came home with a box ea of #1 Dark Prince, Holy Lance, Tatuaje Especiales, and La Riqueza #5 plus a whole bunch of freebe's.

Another bonus

I got the chance to meet a CS brother (streiker) at the event. He was sitting at our table and the subject of Club Stogie came up, and the rest is history.

By the way, streiker is having his retirement party today at Smokey Joes.

Congratz to one of Tacoma's finest and his retirement.

Have a great day.
Ken


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

It was a nice event, and you couldn't beat the weather for sitting outside.

My first time at the T-Bird won't be the last. And hey...



Who's yo daddy?


----------



## papajohn67 (May 25, 2006)

Zoomschwortz said:


> It was a great event, but, I bought tooooooo much.
> 
> I came home with a box ea of #1 Dark Prince, Holy Lance, Tatuaje Especiales, and La Riqueza #5 plus a whole bunch of freebe's.
> 
> ...


Now I know who can fill my next MAW. :chk


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

papajohn67 said:


> Now I know who can fill my next MAW. :chk


Dang, that forum hasn't been working for me


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

I hate you all....



with that said...please take pics and send your freebies to Mass.


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

mugen910 said:


> I hate you all....
> 
> with that said...please take pics and send your freebies to Mass.


Dang, The mail service in Washington State doesn't doesn't deliver to Mass any more.


----------



## mugen910 (May 14, 2008)

We will see about that! *Gets on phone to congressman*


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

mugen910 said:


> We will see about that! *Gets on phone to congressman*


:r:r


----------



## BillyCigars (Nov 17, 2007)

Sorry I missed this!

But if you'll be at Smokey Joes tomorrow, I'll join ya! :tu:tu

And that Excalibur statuette has to be some of the coolest swag I've ever seen!


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

BillyCigars said:


> Sorry I missed this!
> 
> But if you'll be at Smokey Joes tomorrow, I'll join ya! :tu:tu
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## Zoomschwortz (Jul 14, 2006)

BillyCigars said:


> Sorry I missed this!
> 
> But if you'll be at Smokey Joes tomorrow, I'll join ya! :tu:tu
> 
> And that Excalibur statuette has to be some of the coolest swag I've ever seen!


Looks like I'm not going to make it tonight.

Sorry.
Ken


----------

